# Vittoria latest clincher tire - CORSA G PLUS



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

has graphene, light, 320 tpi suppleness, rolls fast. Put a latex tube in it and it's truely good as tubular?

Very curious to hear feedback from this one. I'm thinking about getting it for use as a front tire.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Ditto - but why not both front and rear?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Srode said:


> Ditto - but why not both front and rear?


Mainly because I haven't seen any report on its longevity as a rear tire, and I still have a stock of Michelin Pro4 Endurance that I got on sale and need to be used up.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lots of clinchers including the prior Corsa have been as good as tubulars for years (by my feel)......I don't suspect Vit took a step backwards so probably an unnecessary question.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Graphene in a tire? This substance does have great technological implications, but in a tire it seems like a way to make it unnecessarily expensive.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> Graphene in a tire? This substance does have great technological implications, but in a tire it seems like a way to make it unnecessarily expensive.


On Competitive cyclist site, it's selling for $87, so it's right inline with other high end tires. The website also describes using graphene, Vittoria is able to make the rubber thinner while still lasting long. Well that's according to them anyway.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Lot of claims on Graphene from Vittoria. Time will reveal the exaggerations, if any. Art's cyclery has the Corsa Open 23's and 25's slightly discounted at $76


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> has graphene, light, 320 tpi suppleness, rolls fast. Put a latex tube in it and it's truely good as tubular?
> 
> Very curious to hear feedback from this one. I'm thinking about getting it for use as a front tire.


Its so new and expensive i doubt you will get much feed back.
You need to give it to us. Being that it costs twice as much as a Conti GP4000S or Michelin Pro4 it would have to last twice as long or ride so much better to be worth it.
Frankly I never found Corsa's to ride that great and would last about a week.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

The gum/cotton sidewalls do look great though. If Corsas and Corsa Speeds are anywhere close to GP 4000s in rolling resistance and durability, the. It really comes down to whether the casing material makes a difference in comfort.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been impressed enough by the Clements that came on my Salsa that I'd like to give the new Clement LCV tires a try on my road bike.

Clement rolls out lightweight LCV road race tire - VeloNews.com


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

jnbrown said:


> Its so new and expensive i doubt you will get much feed back.
> You need to give it to us. Being that it costs twice as much as a Conti GP4000S or Michelin Pro4 it would have to last twice as long or ride so much better to be worth it.
> *Frankly I never found Corsa's to ride that great and would last about a week.*


*
*

A week?, I've never gotten less than 2000 miles from a rear.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Tour Magazine tested the previous Vit Corsa and Evo series as having mediocre rolling resistance. The Conti 4000 and Specialized Turbo roll faster. However, a tire performance is more than just rolling resistance. The Conti 4000 has horrible cornering feel, it feels numbs, and in cold and wet weather this numbness is only amplified. This is the sole reason why I will never ever again use the Conti 4000 as my front tire.

My only real gripe against the high end Vittorias as rear tire is that they puncture too easily for a daily trainer. But for front tire, they're hard to beat, especially if you're the type of rider that likes front end feeling in corners.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

J.R. said:


> I've been impressed enough by the Clements that came on my Salsa that I'd like to give the new Clement LCV tires a try on my road bike.
> 
> Clement rolls out lightweight LCV road race tire - VeloNews.com


hmm interesting. Might make a good front tire. But I'm not going to put a 180g tire on the rear, it'll wear too fast.


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

I've always been a huge fan of Vittoria, and was surprised that it didn't better in rolling resistance. I think the same properties that make it so good at cornering and feel cost it a little in terms of rolling resistance.
Put a Pave on the rear for durability, and Corsa on front --- perfection.

I made the mistake of getting a Mich Pro4 Endurance for the rear --- what a turd! took it off after 2 rides.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

WeakSister said:


> I've always been a huge fan of Vittoria, and was surprised that it didn't better in rolling resistance. I think the same properties that make it so good at cornering and feel cost it a little in terms of rolling resistance.
> Put a Pave on the rear for durability, and Corsa on front --- perfection.
> 
> I made the mistake of getting a Mich Pro4 Endurance for the rear --- what a turd! took it off after 2 rides.


yep i've been saying, tire performance is more than just rolling resistance. Usually, there is a compromise between rolling resistance and corner grip or braking grip. No tire is going to be the best at both. Somewhere there is a compromise.

but I give the Contis credit where it's due. Contis roll fast in testing (according to Tour Magazine), they do last pretty good on the road, they're tough. I use them for rear. But for the front, they're on par with Pro4 Endurance level, especially if the weather is cold and/or wet.

I would be interested in some sort of test of the Vit Corsa G by Tour magazine if they conduct another one.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Or buy the TLR g-plus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvcR5xSmkG0


aclinjury said:


> has graphene, light, 320 tpi suppleness, rolls fast. Put a latex tube in it and it's truely good as tubular?
> 
> Very curious to hear feedback from this one. I'm thinking about getting it for use as a front tire.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

let us know how they wear.. that is one pricy tire.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

SwiftSolo said:


> Or buy the TLR g-plus
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvcR5xSmkG0


+1 for TLR g-plus...


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Never had much of a problem with Vitoria's. I get about 2500 miles out of a rear. I can't stand Gp4000's something is just off with them. Corsa Evo has been my go to tire and the Pave's for the winter. I would not mind trying the new graphene compound but have some stock pile to burn through first. I can't imagine a tire only lasting a week unless a really bad side wall cut occurred but that's not very likely.


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

Anyone have any experience on the Specialized Turbo Cottons?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

sd5500 said:


> Anyone have any experience on the Specialized Turbo Cottons?


Yes. I bought a pair and coupled with some latex tubes I honestly have not had a better ride. Perhaps it's placebo but, it felt fast, smooth and smooth.

I highly recommend trying a set but combine with latex for maximum bliss.

edit...and smooth ;-)


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

woodys737 said:


> Yes. I bought a pair and coupled with some latex tubes I honestly have not had a better ride. Perhaps it's placebo but, it felt fast, smooth and smooth.
> 
> I highly recommend trying a set but combine with latex for maximum bliss.
> 
> edit...and smooth ;-)


Thanks! Was thinking about them for my new 4.5s.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

SwiftSolo said:


> Or buy the TLR g-plus
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvcR5xSmkG0


I played the whole tubeless game about a year ago. It was fun, but I gave up on them based on cost and maintenance. I wrote a long post about my tubeless experience a e year ago, but to sum it up real quick (but not exhaustively)

1. tubeless is good for sealing a "regularly shaped" staple or nail. But for irregular sharp jagged edge rocks, tubeless won't seal nearly as well, if at all.

2. and even when the sealant does make an initial seal, it may not last for long. As the rubber of the tire wears down (can be as little as in the next long ride), there is a good chance that the sealed spot will open up again. Happens to me. And when this happens, you have to boot the tire if you wish to continue using it.

3. air'ing up a tubeless tire may be possible with a floor pump initially when its bead is still tight, has not been stretched out. But once the tire has been in use, and the bead stretched out, now if you pop the bead from the rim, then air'ing it up again will be much much harder, sometimes even an air compressor won't even work. Been there, done that.

Bottomline for me was, I was never able to come anywhere close to fully utilizing the full life expectancy of any of my tubeless tire without booting them and putting an inner tube in. So I asked myself, what is the point of tubeless if I can't come anywhere close to using the full life of the tire? I can get a Michelin Pro 4 right now for $30 apiece, it makes economic sense for me to use them. Not going back to tubeless anytime soon on road bikes.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Now that its spring, I'm looking for impressions of the corsa g+. There seem to be precious few user reviews on the web. Looking at these for my next tires, unless their predecessors give a lot more bang for the buck. 

What say those who have ridden the corsa g+?


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

bobf said:


> What say those who have ridden the corsa g+?


I put about 120 miles on a set before I sent my Zipp wheel back for the recall. 

The Corsa G rides nicely--very supple and seems to have less of an edge when hitting perpendicular cracks like bridges, expansion joints, etc. than the Pro4 I had or the Rubino Pros. For wash boardy stuff, it feels about the same as other tires so more down to the frame than anything. The Corsa G+ felt like it rolled better, but then again that was on a set of 303s and I'm back on HED alloys with Rubino Pros so... And the roads I rode on were mostly excellent to good. 

While I only got a few rides in before the Zipp recall, I wasn't super careful about avoiding gravel and road debris and I didn't see any cutting, etc. I was a bit worried that the grooves would pick up small rocks, etc. but that hasn't been the case. 

I didn't do any aggressive cornering or descending so no feel for grip. 

Install was easy--slipped right on and the only issue was the usual fighting the limpness, but once I got a bit of the first bead on, no problem. Very easy tire to install.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

vagabondcyclist said:


> I put about 120 miles on a set before I sent my Zipp wheel back for the recall.
> 
> The Corsa G rides nicely--very supple and seems to have less of an edge when hitting perpendicular cracks like bridges, expansion joints, etc. than the Pro4 I had or the Rubino Pros. For wash boardy stuff, it feels about the same as other tires so more down to the frame than anything. The Coras G+ felt like it rolled better, but then again that was on a set of 303s and I'm back on HED alloys with Rubino Pros so... And the roads I rode on were mostly excellent to good.


Thanks for the info. I'm riding Veloflex Open Corsa 25s with latex tubes. I love how smooth and sensitive they feel, but they run a bit narrow for their stated size. I would like to try similar but wider tires at lower PSI. The copy writers make the Corsa G+ sound like magic, but then that's what they get paid to do.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

bobf said:


> The copy writers make the Corsa G+ sound like magic, but then that's what they get paid to do.


They're not quite magic, but nice tires. Did my first race weekend on them--crit and a road race. They corner better than the Pro4 and I didn't flat in the RR where there was a section with a fair amount of road debris--gravel, etc. from driveways and work trucks. Still don't have any cuts in the surface. At the same pressure as the Pro4, the Corsa G+ didn't feel squirmy when getting out of the saddle to chase as the Pro4 occasionally felt. 

On really smooth to just smooth pavement the Corsa G+ is almost magical in its smoothness. As the road roughens up, they take a bit of the edge off and then as the road gets worse, they're just tires (and here all I'm saying is you're still on a bike with no suspension that has relatively low volume tires). And as a final caveat, I may still have to experiment with tire pressure.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Rolling resistance was tested on these to be the same as Conti 4ks(slightly slower at low pressure though) but not as fast as turbo cottons or the new Michelin Power Competitions. 

I just ordered 3 to replace Conti 4ks when they are worn out. As much as I like Contis for all round performance and speed, I don't like their feedback. They are not as smooth as Pro4s. A Shimano rep I know has been on the G+ tires for a couple weeks and likes them a lot. That's good enough for me to give them a try if they are smoother, just as fast and look good I'm in for a go. I'd have ordered the Michelin Powers but I wanted to try out some gumwalls for a change.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Imagine they would not really feel different than previous Vittoria's. If they change that smooth-supple road feel they will loose their customer. Absolutely love their tubulars, feel is so much better than Conti, but have never had much luck with the Vittoria's lasting a long time like the Conti. do. The new tire compared to Michelin and company will always feel better, have to compare it to LY Vittorias. ATMO


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

mimason said:


> Rolling resistance was tested on these to be the same as Conti 4ks(slightly slower at low pressure though) but not as fast as turbo cottons or the new Michelin Power Competitions.


link please?

I run low pressures so that will automatically exclude the G+. I'm not about to ride slower or harder to have gum walls or some unicorn technology.

I think the spec. tires are butt ugly and hate the brand so they're out.

Interested in how the new Michelin stacks up against the GP4000SII though. That might be worth a look. Those stupid blue logos though...


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> link please?
> 
> I run low pressures so that will automatically exclude the G+. I'm not about to ride slower or harder to have gum walls or some unicorn technology.


Here's a link to Bicycle Rolling Resistance.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Here's a link to Bicycle Rolling Resistance.


Cool, thanks. Looks like the GP4000SII is the best for people like me that run pressures suited for their weight who are light.

Who rides 120psi or even 100psi on clincher tires anyway? Who came up with that as a metric? I don't see many cyclists over 200lbs who would be concerned with rolling resistance much, certainly not enough to use that as a base metric. I suppose though the higher the pressure the lower the resistance and the more attractive the numbers look for advertising...


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Just an FYI regarding these, seeing as though Vittoria has done their usual piss poor job with naming, labeling and so on as have many of the on-line places selling them.

There's two versions of this tire. Corsa Speed and Corsa. The Speed version casing is all cotton and the Corsa is cotton and kevlar. As far as clinchers go; the Speed version is tubeless ready only and the Corsa is not tubeless ready only. The Speed is 23mm only and the other is 23, 25 or 28. Good luck finding and actually getting the one you want.

That's the best I could put together the puzzle anyway. Probably the easiest way to think of it is; Corsa Speed = Old Corsa but 23mm only and tubeless ready. Corsa = Old Pave now available in 23 also.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Vagabond, yes that is the source I was referencing. I should have posted it.

MMsRep, I've been dabbling with pressure for a few months and keep going to 95-100 in the rear and 85-90 in the front. Possibly considered high but at 185lbs now my power is up and I've gotten squishy at lower pressure. The roads are smooth for the most part in my area but we do contend with glass. We'll see how the new rubber does. I'm ok giving up a watt for better feedback, cornering and smoothness.

Jay, I found them on PBK in 25s. The price was good and had 10% off on top. Most other sources don't have them or are OoS.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

mimason said:


> Jay, I found them on PBK in 25s. The price was good and had 10% off on top. Most other sources don't have them or are OoS.


Like I said about good luck actually getting what you want, I could be wrong here but I'm pretty sure you didn't.
I just looked at PBK and don't see them selling the Corsa Speed and Vittoria's website only lists 23 for the Corsa Speed. I think you got the Corsa. Please correct me if I missed something.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

From the labeling, it doesn't look like Bicycle Rolling Resistance tested the Corsa Speed G+. They tested the Corsa G+, which really isn't all that confusing when you think of the Michelin Power X, Y, and Z (or the Pro 4 X, Y, and Z) or the Continental Gran Prix 4000S II, Grand Prix, Grand Prix 4 Season.....

The Corsa Speed G+ looks like it is a TT or smooth Crit race day tire. Not sure why they didn't do a 25.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes, I was referring to Corsa G+ not Speed. I might consider racing with the Speeds but not for normal riding in my area.

Speeds likely complete with Grand Prix TTs.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

mimason said:


> Yes, I was referring to Corsa G+ not Speed. I might consider racing with the Speeds but not for normal riding in my area.
> 
> Speeds likely complete with Grand Prix TTs.


Okay, I had said the speed was available in 23 only and the Corsa in 23, 25 and 28. So not sure why you told me you found it in 25 but whatever.

The Speed has the same casing as the old Corsa and the new Corsa has the same casing as the old Pave. So I think the new Corsa speed is probably tough enough to not just be a race day tire. Lots of people used the old Corsa full time without too much problem.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Just bought some Corsa Speed. Great tire not so sure it's better than a Corsa Evo Cx III but a great riding tire for sure. Really smooth and fast ride and corning at speed is good, these tires inspire confidence. No lack of grip and lightweight by G+ standards. In have only a couple rides but other than longevity these are nice. I don't buy for longevity but more about the quality of the ride and these fit my demands.still interested in how long I will get out of them. More to come after I get some miles on them.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been riding the Corsa CX tires for years. I've never found a tire that I like better. So now I am wondering if I will like the new Corsa or if I should give Veloflex a try.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

bradkay said:


> I've been riding the Corsa CX tires for years. I've never found a tire that I like better. So now I am wondering if I will like the new Corsa or if I should give Veloflex a try.


Veloflex are pretty much the same with a rather big exception. They are extremely narrow relative to their size compared to Vittoria. If you like Vittoria 23mm tires get 25mm Veloflex. If you like 25mm Vittoria don't get Veloflex.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've only recently got onto the Vittoria bandwagon with the 25mm Open Corsa CX iii and like them, a lot. Haven't tried the new ones yet, but dammit, I want black!


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been pretty happy with my Corsa G+. Supple? Yes. Fast? Yes. Durable? Reasonable. Longevity? Probably 2000 or so hard miles...we'll see.

Subjectively, they don't feel as fast as my previous GP4K S IIs, but I'm using heavier tubes this time around and also 25mm Corsas vs 23mm GP4Ks. The GP4Ks matched the width of my wide clincher rims almost exactly, while the Corsas have a bit of overhang.

Don't know if I'll be sticking with them. My future is tubeless, something like the Schwalbe S-One. Vittoria just needs to make an equivalent TLR 30mm 'pave' tire.


----------



## mr soul (Nov 2, 2015)

considering some of these in 28mm, anybody successfully running these tubeless? Is the whole appeal of these with a latex tube the better "supple" factor? I prefer tubeless in general nowadays and while the main reason for these is "new" and "cool kids have gumwalls" I'm not exactly sure this is an ideal tire for me. Will be mostly rough road with some gravel too.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Contis may feel numb, as one of the smarter posters on the forum puts it higher up....but they corner better -- meaning, faster -- than the vittoria evo opens, which slip quickly in wet. Also the contis are much less likely to puncture, their rolling resistance is better and just as importantly, they are more aerodynamic by far... to the point that in some cases you may be negating the full value of a deep dish wheel off axis with the older vittorias....the question is, has the g+ caught up and/or passed the contis on any, or enough of these points to make them a reasonable choice?
As to the S-Works, they are there on rolling resistance now, but the jury is still out on aero (I suspect they pulled even or ahead on that, too, but waiting for indy data)... and I strongly suspect they aren't as good on puncture resistance, but dunno yet.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got a pair of Corsa G+ Graphene tires in 25 from Amazon/Bell's Bike Shop ($120), along with latex tubes. Wow what a difference from the Michelin Pro4 Service Course with butyl tubes that were on my bike. Just a couple of rides so far, but incredibly smooth and very good cornering. I'll see about puncture resistance and wear, but so far I'm really happy with the switch.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

thumper8888 said:


> the question is, has the g+ caught up and/or passed the contis on any, or enough of these points to make them a reasonable choice?


Yes the Continentals have been surpassed on all points. The Corsa G+ even works on wet cobbles as well as the Pave did and they haven't even released the official new version of the Pave. Tubular prototypes with herringbone tread have been spotted at the spring classics.

They are now even available in an anthracite sidewall, not a pure black but good enough. I hope that doesn't confuse any posters here who already had trouble decoding the lineup between two different gumwall tires.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Veloflex are pretty much the same with a rather big exception. They are extremely narrow relative to their size compared to Vittoria. If you like Vittoria 23mm tires get 25mm Veloflex. If you like 25mm Vittoria don't get Veloflex.


Yeah, I've been riding the Vittoria Corsa CX 25mm for ages. I like its extra volume and suppleness. I guess I'll have to give the Corsa G+ a try.... or maybe the Clement tires I've seen (they claim to be a variable thread count, whatever that means).


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

wildboar said:


> Yes the Continentals have been surpassed on all points. The Corsa G+ even works on wet cobbles as well as the Pave did and they haven't even released the official new version of the Pave. Tubular prototypes with herringbone tread have been spotted at the spring classics.
> 
> They are now even available in an anthracite sidewall, not a pure black but good enough. I hope that doesn't confuse any posters here who already had trouble decoding the lineup between two different gumwall tires.


Not really, at least according to the bicycle rolling resistance review: Vittoria Corsa (Open) G+ Graphene Rolling Resistance Review. Puncture resistance is equal, and rolling resistance is worse until you get over 100 PSI.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

cobra_kai said:


> Not really, at least according to the bicycle rolling resistance review: Vittoria Corsa (Open) G+ Graphene Rolling Resistance Review. Puncture resistance is equal, and rolling resistance is worse until you get over 100 PSI.


Real world performance for me has been different than BRR's results. Differences in rolling resistance are infinitesimal, but puncture resistance has been anecdotally better. We all know how bad GP 4000S IIs are in terms of real-world sidewall protection. Also the Vittorias have better grip and feel a bit more supple.

The main issue will be tread life. If a GP 4000S II manages not to be cut, the tread lasts over 3000 miles. The Vittoria Corsa G+ probably won't last that long.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I got confused looking at all the name versions of the Corsa, but since these looked so cheap at Ribble "Vittoria Open Corsa CX Tyre" for $27 USD, I bought a bunch. Presumably they are the previous version but for that price I thought what the hell. There is an additional discount this holiday weekend. Vittoria Open Corsa CX Tyre - Folding Tyres - Ribble Cycles

I'm recently running some Veloflex 25 mm too. Nice ride but I was very surprised at how small they are. I'd bought them to replace some 23 mm PR4's, and they measure just the same - only 24 mm on wide rims.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Got my first flat with the Corsa G+. It was my first flat in over a year. With that said, it was wet and another guy in the group flatted in the same area on the way back in so maybe there something on the road. 

I do have a few smallish cuts on the rear tire after about 700 miles or so on the tires. I haven't been too careful about avoiding gravel and road debris while riding. 

Also saw that the grey sidewall tires are now in the LBS.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

The center of the tire is starting to show noticeable wear. There is one spot with the tread pattern almost smoothed out instead of ribbed. This is after 1000 miles. I don't imagine these tires will last much past 2000 miles, but that's good enough for me.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ceugene said:


> The center of the tire is starting to show noticeable wear. There is one spot with the tread pattern almost smoothed out instead of ribbed. This is after 1000 miles. I don't imagine these tires will last much past 2000 miles, but that's good enough for me.


That's good to know because it's certainly not good enough for me.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> That's good to know because it's certainly not good enough for me.


Not sure if it matters as much for tire wear, but I do ~15K ft of climbing and associated descending on a weekly basis. It definitely makes brakepad shopping a bit more frequent.

Isn't >2000mi fairly average for a set of performance tires?


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Finally took calipers to the tires? Mounted on 19mm inner, 27mm outer rims, they are just a hair over 27mm. My rear was 27.1mm @ 90PSI and the front was 27.15mm @ 90PSI.

Not unexpected results, but I'm happy they are so close to the width of my rims.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> That's good to know because it's certainly not good enough for me.


me either.. I'm getting 4K on my Conti GP2000's SII


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

ceugene said:


> The center of the tire is starting to show noticeable wear. There is one spot with the tread pattern almost smoothed out instead of ribbed. This is after 1000 miles. I don't imagine these tires will last much past 2000 miles, but that's good enough for me.


definitely has not been my experience. Installed June 1 2016 with 2100 miles on the rear today. Yes, there is some balding on the center tread but overall the tire still looks good. Should easily get another 500 miles on it. I go about 175lbs and run them on Zip202 @ 80psi with conti race tubes. This is on Tennessee paved roads of all varieties.

Best tire I have ridden. Plush, smooth, grippy and yes expensive. I try and look for specials and grab a couple for safe keeping. Biketiresdirect.com and Glory Cycles will occasionally run specials on them. I have gotten for as low as $55/tire.

Plus the tan sidewall looks classic.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I've got a 100 miles into min... they are ok so far. Time will tell on the tread wear. My turbo cottons feel faster .


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

spdntrxi said:


> I've got a 100 miles into min... they are ok so far. Time will tell on the tread wear. My turbo cottons feel faster .


Try the Corsa Speed then, they are faster than Turbo Cotton

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

spdntrxi said:


> I've got a 100 miles into min... they are ok so far. Time will tell on the tread wear. My turbo cottons feel faster .


I would agree... I've been running the S-Works Turbo Cottons on race days, but just recently picked up the Corsa's to give them a try. I've only got 35 miles or so on them but thought the S-Works felt faster... although, I do feel like the Corsas got faster as I put some miles on them and broke them a little bit.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

wildboar said:


> Try the Corsa Speed then, they are faster than Turbo Cotton
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


The Corsa Speed had a very impressive result on bicycle rolling resistance but keep in mind the author of that site tests clinchers with butyl tubes so you can get 1-2 watts better with latex. The Corsa Speed would still come out ahead but it is also tubeless.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

TricrossRich said:


> I would agree... I've been running the S-Works Turbo Cottons on race days, but just recently picked up the Corsa's to give them a try. I've only got 35 miles or so on them but thought the S-Works felt faster... although, I do feel like the Corsas got faster as I put some miles on them and broke them a little bit.


This was my experience as well. It took a week's worth of riding for the ride to smooth out and feel as fast as my GP4Ks, but I also switched to standard tubes instead of light butyl. They definitely felt nicer after being broken in.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

ceugene said:


> This was my experience as well. It took a week's worth of riding for the ride to smooth out and feel as fast as my GP4Ks, but I also switched to standard tubes instead of light butyl. They definitely felt nicer after being broken in.


I run latex tubes for race days and these feel way faster to me than GP4K's, but truthfully, I haven't run GP's in 2 years, so its hard to remember.


----------

